# Which photo is better?



## xsaysayx (Feb 14, 2010)

Can't decide which I prefer... Taken the same day. Vegas is 18 months here.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I like the 1st one most.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I like the first one,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Second one. Legs are straight and tongue is in.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I like the second photo.
Background is fairly plain, dog's structure is clearly visible. The head is also more visible in this photo. 
Very handsome boy by the way!


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Second one for sure 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I vote second photo as well.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

I like the brightness of he first pic, but the second pic shows a better overall stance. Second pic gets my vote.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The second one really stood out for me...nice looking boy...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Photo #2


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

#2

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I used to work for a printing company, I was their Photoshop "expert"... I like the second one for the same reasons others liked it as far as the dog himself, but the color doesn't look 'true'. Do you know anyone who does Photoshop color work who could do some color work on it for you? I would remove some of the blue, brighten it a bit, add some contrast, and work in the color channels to put more definition between his topline and the trees in the background. It's not creating anything false, just correcting bad lighting, etc., and emphasizing your dog, not the background. Number 2 has more density than the others, and where there is some density you can remove the excess and have a decent photo. It's what should have been done with the camera, but that's what Photoshop is for!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like the 1st pic.


----------

